# Question - Looking for a student shop



## Shawn Russell (May 25, 2014)

Anyone have pictures of student shops? Bonus points if you have pictures of a shop as the student gains knowledge and 'upgrades' the shop.

That should be a home shop not a student shop at a school.

Cheers


----------



## Andre (Nov 8, 2014)

I think all of here are students 

If your not learning, your dead :biggrin:


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea everyone here, from broom boy to our highest paid machinist, is still a student.

If you mean someone going to school, well that really depends on the guy. After a couple months in school I had a bridgeport and a 9x20 lathe and most the fixens to get it done. Some guys in school a year longer then me had some calipers ahaha I had sandblasters and welders, tube(not pipe) bender, and all that crap. Maybe the students age would matter as I did not find my passion till I was like 33 so I had a collection


----------

